# 00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left M9 (DANA PLEASE HELP!!!)



## itzjonjon69 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi guys, i bought a pair of Depot LED tail lights about a year 1/2 ago which have been working flawlessly (they still do also) however about 2 months ago i've been getting a "rear left light not working" message and it comes and goes as it pleases! Sometimes it'll stay on for days sometimes just seconds. I tried playing around with vag com last night and tried different settings for Byte 18 and 19 but all the same results sometimes it would come back with 3 codes: 00987, 00986, and 00985.


Here is the log i saved:


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component and/or Version: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602
Software Coding: 178D8F2140041500470A00000F0000505008FF5F5C000100000000000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 12345 785 00200
Additional Info: 1K1955119E Wischer 010908 021 0501 
VCID: 334BCE9B422E481
1 Fault Found:

00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 134
Mileage: 35003 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.65 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## itzjonjon69 (Aug 16, 2009)

Auto Scan:


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 65


VIN: WVWFV71K59W112243 Mileage: 35000km/21747miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Not registered 0011
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: Not registered 0001
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Not registered 0011
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AE HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H83N88XE
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
VCID: 69F76CF34062C21

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 C HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1815 
Revision: 04843012 Serial number: 00000808211329
Coding: 0000024
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 130B6E1B326EA81

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE HW: 1K0 907 379 AE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B600D492300FC880D06E8921C0041B100
Shop #: WSC 01316 785 00200
VCID: 75CF3083DCDA161

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JM HW: 1K0 820 047 JM
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1212 
Revision: 00142032 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 78D139B70BC86B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008791660
Coding: 178D8F2140041500470A00000F0000505008FF5F5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 785 00200
VCID: 334BCE9B522E481

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 010908 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 12345 

1 Fault Found:
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 134
Mileage: 35003 km
Time Indication: 0

 Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.65 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0404602
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 334BCE9B522E481

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 34999 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:42:10


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0BWE8C 
Coding: 0013899
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 6CF915E74F90D79

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BG HW: 1K0 953 549 BG
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D139B70BC86B9

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 H HW: 1K6 920 974 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2416 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H83N88XE
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 3957FCB37042B21

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 5063 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 300808F2001566
Coding: ED811F074000020000
Shop #: WSC 22228 444 12542
VCID: 354FF0835C5A561

2 Faults Found:
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 132
Mileage: 34963 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:07:35

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 71
Mileage: 34963 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:07:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T421C03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDDFA8A3A4EACE1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 H HW: 1K6 920 974 H
Component: IMMO VDD 2416 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H83N88XE
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3957FCB37042B21

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H02 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J7177029
Coding: 000004000400002000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 216734D338D2CA1

3 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 34992 km
Time Indication: 0

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 34992 km
Time Indication: 0

02633 - Antenna for Satellite Tuner 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 34992 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3851F9B74B48AB9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 354FF0835C5A561

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 1390068851030C3E2904058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 22235 444 13594
VCID: 8429DD47C700BF9

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207  
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3957FCB37042B21

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: F4C98D8797A08F9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H02 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J7177029
Coding: 000004000400002000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 216734D338D2CA1

3 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 34992 km
Time Indication: 0

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 34992 km
Time Indication: 0

02633 - Antenna for Satellite Tuner 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 34992 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 8429DD47C700BF9

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## itzjonjon69 (Aug 16, 2009)

Coding Log:


Address 19:1K0 907 530 Q recoded (Long Coding) from ED811F074013020000 to ED811F074013020000 (01357/011/00200) Monday,24,January,2011,12:26:56:65288
Address 19:1K0 907 530 Q recoded (Long Coding) from ED811F074013020000 to ED811F075012020000 (01357/011/00200) Monday,24,January,2011,12:31:48:65288
Address 37:3C0 035 684 A recoded (Long Coding) from 020104000400002000 to 020104000400001000 (00000/000/00000) Monday,24,January,2011,12:35:46:65288
Address 56:3C0 035 684 A recoded (Long Coding) from 020104000400001000 to 000004000400002000 (00000/000/00000) Monday,24,January,2011,12:38:56:65288
Address 56:3C0 035 684 A recoded (Long Coding) from 000004000400002000 to 000004000400000000 (00000/000/00000) Monday,24,January,2011,12:39:34:65288
Address 19:1K0 907 530 Q recoded (Long Coding) from ED811F075012020000 to ED811F075002020000 (01357/011/00200) Monday,24,January,2011,12:41:47:65288
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 139006885103483F0904058FB0080A04889C00 to 1390068851035C3F0904058FB0080A04889C00 (22235/444/13594) Wednesday,11,May,2011,20:31:13:65288
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 1390068851035C3F0904058FB0080A04889C00 to 1390068851030C3E2904058FB0080A04889C00 (22235/444/13594) Wednesday,11,May,2011,20:40:25:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F21400415004714000000140000002855035C008100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047140000001400000028FF0F5C008100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Thursday,12,January,2012,22:34:10:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047140000001400000028FF0F5C008100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047140000000000000028035C5C008100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Thursday,12,January,2012,22:49:52:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047140000000000000028035C5C008100000000000000 to 178D8F21400415004714000000000000002800505C008100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Thursday,12,January,2012,22:56:51:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F21400415004714000000000000002800505C008100000000000000 to 178D8F21400415004714000000000000000800505C008100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Thursday,12,January,2012,22:57:39:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F21400415004714000000000000000800505C008100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500470A00000F000000000800505C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Thursday,12,January,2012,23:04:42:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2140041500470A00000F000000000800505C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500470A00000F0000000008D5535C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Thursday,12,January,2012,23:05:47:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2140041500470A00000F0000000008D5535C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500470A00000F000000000800505C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Thursday,12,January,2012,23:09:21:65288
Address 0F:8E0 035 593 M recoded (Short coding) from 0000100 to 0000100 (01357/011/00200) Thursday,12,January,2012,23:41:21:65288
Address 19:1K0 907 530 Q recoded (Installation List) from ED811F075002020000 to ED811F074002020000 Thursday,12,January,2012,23:44:04:65288
Address 19:1K0 907 530 Q recoded (Long Coding) from ED811F074002020000 to ED811F074000020000 (22228/444/12542) Thursday,12,January,2012,23:54:06:65288
Address 37:3C0 035 684 A recoded (Long Coding) from 000004000400000000 to 000004000400002000 (12345/123/12345) Thursday,12,January,2012,23:57:25:65288
Address 19:1K0 907 530 Q recoded (Installation List) from ED811F074000020000 to ED811F074000020000 Friday,13,January,2012,00:06:39:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2140041500470A00000F000000000800505C000100000000000000 to 178D8F21400415004714000000000000000800505C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:15:22:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F21400415004714000000000000000800505C000100000000000000 to 178D8F21400415004714000000140000000800505C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:15:47:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F21400415004714000000140000000800505C000100000000000000 to 178D8F21400415004714000000140000000803505C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:20:08:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F21400415004714000000140000000803505C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500471400000014000000084C505C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:27:46:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2140041500471400000014000000084C505C000100000000000000 to 178D8F21400415004714000000140000000806505C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:32:39:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F21400415004714000000140000000806505C000100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047140000001400000008FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:34:56:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047140000001400000008FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047646464646464646408FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:36:23:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047646464646464646408FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047640064646464646408FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:38:31:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047640064646464646408FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500475A005A5A5A5A5A5A08FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:39:58:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2140041500475A005A5A5A5A5A5A08FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047500050505050505008FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:41:02:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047500050505050505008FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047320032323232323208FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:42:15:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047320032323232323208FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500473C003C3C3C3C3C3C08FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:43:05:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2140041500473C003C3C3C3C3C3C08FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047460046464646464608FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:44:16:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047460046464646464608FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047460050505050505008FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:45:00:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047460050505050505008FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F21400415004746005050505050500800505C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:45:47:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F21400415004746005050505050500800505C000100000000000000 to 178D8F21400415004764006464646464640800505C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:47:04:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F21400415004764006464646464640800505C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500476400646464646464084C5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:48:07:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2140041500476400646464646464084C5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500475000505050505050084C5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:50:08:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2140041500475000505050505050084C5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F214004150047500050505050505008FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,00:51:40:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F214004150047500050505050505008FF5F5C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2740041500470A00000F0050505009DE535C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,08:27:11:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2740041500470A00000F0050505009DE535C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500470A00000F0000505008DD535C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,08:32:55:65288
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 178D8F2140041500470A00000F0000505008DD535C000100000000000000 to 178D8F2140041500470A00000F0000505008FF5F5C000100000000000000 (12345/785/00200) Friday,13,January,2012,08:34:16:65288


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Coding as posted:

17 8D 8F 21 40 04 15 00 47 0A 00 00 0F 00 00 50 50 08 FF 5F 5C 00 01 00 00 

BYTE 16 is HEX 50, sholud be HEX 00 (replacement function, Front Fogs as Low Beams)
BYTE 17 is Hex 50, Should be HEX 09 
BYTE 18 is HEX 08, should be HEX 51, or HEX 55 Front Fog Lights installed
BYTE 19 is HEX FF, should be HEX 03

Given that you DO HAVE COLD DIAGS turned off on the Brake Lights (BYTE 18, Bit 1 = "0"), you will have to admit that your LED Tails may be Chinese, and defective


----------



## itzjonjon69 (Aug 16, 2009)

Tim, thank you so much! i just swapped my stock tail lights back into the car and the light went away immediately. Should i turn all the cold diag back on since im using my stock tails?


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Stock Tail Lights will require the Cold Diags for the Turn Signals, Brake Lights, and BYTE 19, BITS 2 & 3.

BYTES 09 through 13 
will have to back to stock, LED coding = 0A 00 00 0F 00
Stock coding will revert to = 14 00 00 00 14


----------

